# Superanuation



## unname88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum, nice to me you all. Would like to have some opinion on what fund supa is charging low fees and perhaps performing well in fund management. Also, anyone let me know a bit more on how to run a self-managed superannuation
Cheers,
Dalton.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Without giving any form of financial advice, a number of news articles of late have covered the subject of self managed super funds. There is a growing concern that many members do not fully understand the make-up and structure of self managed superannuation funds and the fact that you are ultimately responsible for the winners and losers in your investment portfolio.

At this moment in time, funds under management within the self managed super fund sector total around AU$500 billion out of the AU$1.4 trillion superannuation fund industry. Experts believe that the share of assets assigned to self managed funds will grow significantly in the short to medium term.

The Austrian tax office has also highlighted a number of potential weak points within the structure of self managed super funds which include asset allocation, the complexity of the funds and cash flows to those in retirement. It is certainly worth taking professional financial advice before looking at any form of investment tool or service.


----------



## unname88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Editor said:


> Without giving any form of financial advice, a number of news articles of late have covered the subject of self managed super funds. There is a growing concern that many members do not fully understand the make-up and structure of self managed superannuation funds and the fact that you are ultimately responsible for the winners and losers in your investment portfolio.
> 
> At this moment in time, funds under management within the self managed super fund sector total around AU$500 billion out of the AU$1.4 trillion superannuation fund industry. Experts believe that the share of assets assigned to self managed funds will grow significantly in the short to medium term.
> 
> The Austrian tax office has also highlighted a number of potential weak points within the structure of self managed super funds which include asset allocation, the complexity of the funds and cash flows to those in retirement. It is certainly worth taking professional financial advice before looking at any form of investment tool or service.


Hi Editor,
thanks for advice!
would you please let me know what are trustable supa funds at the moment? i have heard many warning and bad reputation about funds who charge high fee or hidden costs to their customers.
cheers,


----------



## Brisvegas (Mar 13, 2014)

*Superannuation*



unname88 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum, nice to me you all. Would like to have some opinion on what fund supa is charging low fees and perhaps performing well in fund management. Also, anyone let me know a bit more on how to run a self-managed superannuation
> Cheers,
> Dalton.


Hi Dalton,

There are a lot of good websites on superannuation funds. Just google it. However some super do not accept foreign contributions. It is a very complex issue.

My job as a financial adviser is to help investors (local and foreign) looking for the most appropriate investment products to suit their individual needs.


----------

